# Worried please help!



## Furry (May 8, 2013)

I'm not sure if this is the correct place to post this, but here goes. I've been thinking as to why our last ICSI cycle failed, I didn't go to my follow up as I didn't want the over 40 lecture, but something has got me thinking. I had my baby 3 years ago, she was a big baby, 9lb 4oz delivered after a long induction with forceps, since giving birth I've never been able to use tampons, I try to insert them but it always felt as if something is in the way, I eventually get them in, but the tampon falls out slowly after about 10 minutes. I'm now panicking as I've read on the web that a prolapse is easy to miss by a Dr, and I'm now wondering if that's what I've got and why my last ICSI still failed after transferring 2 excellent embryos. I would have thought that the ARGC would have picked this up when I was scanned etc, ( I didn't have a hysteroscopy this time) but apparently it is easy to miss because when you're lying down it is not as noticeable. I know I'm over 40 and that didn't help my BFN, but I'm worried now. HELP!


----------



## DollyBlueBags (Aug 5, 2014)

Your gp should be able to examine you and tell you if it's what you think x


----------

